# Bangkok, Ko Samui(Tides Resort), Phuket?



## Conan (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm planning our first Asia trip, to Thailand. We would fly New York to Bangkok, stay maybe three nights there, then a couple of beach-centered weeks. 

There's a new timeshare, Tides Boutique Resort, Ko Samui Island, on the western bay coast of that resort island not far from the airport. From what I can tell the opposite, east coast is more popular so we'll be driving out and about maybe 30 minutes each way daily via rental car or private taxi. I'm concerned though that their beach may be more for boaters and windsurfers than for simple beach swimming. Should we pay big hotel $$$ for the east coast instead?

We'll need another week, probably a Redweek rental at Marriott Phuket if I can get one. 

I don't know if we can get to Chiangmai on this itinerary. Should we try?

Weather wise late-February early-March looks best so as a typical Tugger this is planning for 2018. 

Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## Jimster (Apr 21, 2016)

*Thailand*

1. You need to read the posts in the thread below this one.  There are many relevant posts from me and others.  They are too long to repeat every time someone asks.
2.  FYI I have been to Thailand 5 times most recently last month.   Going to Chaing Mai is possible but maybe a bit of a stretch especially if you are going to Phuket.  I am assuming you would be flying between destinations.  Almost everything routes through Bangkok.  The costs are not that much but you are talking about going from the coast to the mountains or high country.
3.  Be sure to read my post below about plane flights and lounges.
4.  If you let us know your airline and/or routing we may be able to offer more advise.
5.  Go to flyer talk.com and click the destinations tab and find Thailand. Then read some of the posts- that will answer most questions you may have.
6.  How many people are going?
7.  Within Thailand there are many low cost airlines.  For the most part, don't be afraid to use them.  Most are pretty good.- i.e. Bangkok air, air Asia, 
8.  From an economic standpoint, the dollar is now strong against the baht but of course you are planning for 2018 but I suspect the dollar should remain strong.
9.  If I were you my real concerns would be: A. Minimizing or eliminating any driving in Thailand and B. Surviving the flight to and from Bangkok.  If you are flying business, read what I posted below.  If you are flying economy, you might consider breaking up your flight and using your time appropriately.  From NY you can go east or west.  You could fly via Europe and stop in Europe and break up your flight with a stop over.  When you are flying over 20 hours in economy you may well be too tired to do much once you get there.  If there is any way you can upgrade to business or above- DO IT1


----------



## Conan (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks. 

We two do plan to fly business class, and I appreciate the warning about self-driving. 

Any advice about Ko Samui as a destination, and how west bay and east side beaches/waters compare?


----------



## Jimster (Apr 21, 2016)

*Thailand*

I have never been to ko Samui so I can't be of help with that.  Be sure to use the lounges and showers and take a change of clothes and flip flops for the showers and put them on your carry-on.  Your business class status will get you entrance to the lounge if you don't otherwise have access.  

You can make a post on flyer talk under destinations Thailand and I all but guarantee someone who has been there will answer your question.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 23, 2016)

*Flyertalk*

Go to Flyertalk.com.     Then hit the forum tab.   Scroll down to destinations and click it.  Scroll down to Thailand and click it.   Then either Start a new thread or just read the tons of stuff there to answer all or most of your questions.  This is the best advise you are going to get!


----------

